# Hello from the least talented new forumite



## Astronaut FX (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I first picked up my Dad's crappy acoustic guitar at the age of 14 in 1981. Soon after, I moved on to a crappy electric guitar, and taught myself to play by listening to old Black Sabbath and Deep Purple albums. Later, I added electric bass and keys to the list of instruments I could abuse.

_-) 

Toward the end of the 80s I became disillusioned with the bad "cartoon" that metal/hard rock had morphed into and started discovering bands like Jane's Addiction, The Cult, Pixies, Concrete Blonde, Nine Inch Nails, etc. and started moving in a different direction, re-energized by an approach that focused on music as an aural activity and less of a visual one.

I've never been more than a mediocre guitar player, but from around 1987 through around 1997 I played in quite a couple of bands, both of which focused on original music. I did a great deal of writing in those bands and always considered myself a better songwriter than a musician. While we never moved beyond anything more than some local notoriety, those were among the best days of my life.

Fast forward to today, I'm 46, have a decent paying, but mind-numbingly mundane, non-music related job, and have found a renewed interest in creating music, this time, alone, and with the benefit of where technology has allowed us to go musically.

Admittedly, I'm a newcomer to those benefits. I've been aware of the major players like Pro Tools, etc. but up until about a year ago, had never fully investigated or understood the depth of the technological advances that are available. Needless to say, the discovery of Native Instruments Kontakt alone has been a life changing experience.

Even while playing in indie/grunge/hard rock bands, I often dabbled in what others dubbed as "sounding like soundtrack music." Thus my interest in virtual instruments, particularly those of a cinematic and/or orchestral nature. My many searches eventually led me here.

I'm still discovering new libraries, and new ways to use all of the technology, so I probably have a lot more to learn from this forum than I do to add value to it. I'm also most likely the least talented/exerienced in terms of composing (and wouldn't insult actual composers by calling myself such).

Now that you know more about me than you care to...hopefully I can learn from you all, and eventually add value to the community. Oh, and I'm not really Tone Deaf, just a fan of irony.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Like you I am primarily a guitar playing, ex-metalhead, with a job and family. This place is a great place to learn about writing for media and you will learn a lot.

Feel free to participate in the Collaborative Learning Projects that I run. They are very low key, but I have learned a lot from them. Info can be found here.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33266

Don


----------



## Resoded (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm also an ex metalhead and guitarist and made the move to film/game like music a couple of years ago. There's a lot to learn and a lot of fun!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome !


----------

